# shore birds



## gregg dudley (Jul 20, 2010)

I was back in Naples last weekend and got some pictures of variou shore birds that i thought you might enjoy.


----------



## quinn (Jul 21, 2010)

great captures!you were right i enjoyed them!


----------



## leo (Jul 21, 2010)

Good ones, thanks for sharing them


----------



## Hoss (Jul 21, 2010)

Some fine captures.  I really like the surf in the background on that first shot.

Hoss


----------



## carver (Jul 21, 2010)

cool shots


----------



## cornpile (Jul 21, 2010)

Beautiful birds,nice shootin.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 22, 2010)

Hoss said:


> Some fine captures.  I really like the surf in the background on that first shot.
> 
> Hoss



me too !


----------



## pdsniper (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow nice shots, I love any kind of pictures with birds Awesome back ground


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 22, 2010)

Very fine captures!


----------



## gregg dudley (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks folks!  

I


----------

